# Meerforellenfänge September 2006



## Nordangler (1. September 2006)

Moin Moin
Der September ist da und hoffentlich damit auch mehr Meerforellen an den Haken.
Wünsche euch allen ein dickes Petrie Heil.

Was ihr dann hier reinschreibt, wißt ihr ja.


Sven


----------



## oh-nemo (1. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Septenber 2006*

|bla: .......wünsche ich mir das dieser Thread
büdde in *September* umbenannt wird.


----------



## Nordangler (1. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Septenber 2006*

Ich und meine dicken Wursthände!!!!

Sven


----------



## donlotis (1. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Septenber 2006*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Ich und meine dicken Wursthände!!!!
> 
> Sven




Wursthände sind aber mal schlecht beim Knotenbinden etc....

Gruß donlotis


----------



## fimo (2. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Septenber 2006*

...lieber Wursthände als Käsefüße


----------



## MeFoMan (3. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Septenber 2006*

Wurstfinger, Käsefüße... |kopfkrat 

Ich will endlich mal wieder Fischfinger...  
Am 8. und 9.09. bin ich auf Fehmarn, mal sehen ob ich diesem Thread Fische beisteuern kann...


----------



## MefoProf (7. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Hier ist ja mal wieder der Teufel los. Kann leider auch nix zählbares vorweisen, hatte aber zumindest einige Male Fischkontakt. Hab auch meinen ersten Biss auf Fliege überhaupt verbuchen können, allerdings nicht an der Fliegenrute |rolleyes. Ist auf jeden Fall viel Fisch da, aber jetzt ist erstmal wieder Sturm angesagt, also Angelpause


----------



## HD4ever (7. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

na dann mal los und viel Erfolg ! 
Sa will ich auch aufs Wasser ..... mögen hoffentlich Wind und Wetter mitspielen ... #6
und Fische natürlich auch ... |supergri


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (11. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Hi
war am samstag abend los  20 uhr bis 24 uhr
spinnfischen vor rosenfelde
köder spöket rot schwarz und grün silber 18 g
und schwarz 10 g
leichter wind aus west und wenig welle
wasser noch ca 18 grad
kamen auch nur 3 leo`s um 30 cm raus, is wohl noch zu warm 8-| 
um mich herrum waren unmengen von sandaalen im wasser
auch würfe parallel zum ufer brachten nix  
wo stecken die räuber bloss


----------



## Hemmingway (12. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Alé, ich glaube ich fahr echt nicht mehr nach Norwegen oder so. Hab heute die Nummer 2 in diesem Sommer aus´m Fluss gefangen. Bei insgesammt erst 3 Versuche ne gute Quote, oder? Wieder mit ner 5er Fliegenrute. 61 cm, 5 Pfund.
Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass die besten Gewässer vor der Haustür sind?

Gruß,
Hemmingway


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (12. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht. An welchem Fluss hast die denn gezogen. Gruss aus Rostock|wavey:


----------



## Hemmingway (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

War in Niedersachsen unterwegs. Aufgrund des langen Regens müßte in diversen Flüssen Schleswig-Holsteins und Niedersachsens guter Meerforellenbestand sein.

GRUß,
Hemmingway#h


----------



## Medo (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

--edit by medo--


----------



## Hemmingway (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Und ich hasse Leute die keine Ahnung vom Fischen haben.|evil:Wenn man im Fluss auf Meerforelle fischt, fischt man natürlich auf Aufsteiger. Genauso, als wenn man auf Lachse fischt. Im übrigen war der Fisch (für eine Flussforelle) silber und hatte noch Meerläuse (weiteres Foto). Vielleicht  sollten einige  Kollegen   sich über die Meerforellenfischerei erstmal genau erkundigen bevor sie hier rumpöbeln.


----------



## Rainer 32 (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@Medo             Das einzige was wirklich zum k.... ist, ist das es hier einfach zu viele Leute gibt die glauben sie müssten allen anderen die Welt erklären, weil sie selbst alle Weisheit in sich tragen.


----------



## Angelmann (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin Medo#h .......schlecht geschlafen? Und noch schlechter geträumt ;+ .......Oder wie kommt sonst so eine verbale Entgleisung zustande? Das Wort Hass hat hier und in diesem Zusammenhang nichts zu suchen. Punkt und Ende.
Wenn Du alle Angelkollegen, die auf Wandersalmoniden im Fluß fischen und  die auch entnehmen, verurteilst, warum bist Du überhaupt in diesem Forum??? #c #q #h


----------



## fimo (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



Hemmingway schrieb:


> War in Niedersachsen unterwegs. Aufgrund des langen Regens müßte in diversen Flüssen Schleswig-Holsteins und Niedersachsens guter Meerforellenbestand sein.
> 
> GRUß,
> Hemmingway#h



Also, das mit dem Regen verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat. Scheucht der Regen die Meerforellen ins Süßwasser? Hat es überhaupt lange geregnet? 
...Ahoi, Christian


----------



## Dorschi (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Mal schön langsam Jungs! Einigen empfehle ich den Knigge und anderen den Küsten- Knigge als Bettlektüre!


----------



## fimo (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

... im Küsten-Knigge steht nichts von Regen ...


----------



## Hamburgspook (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin,

ich könnte echt :v , können hier nicht ausschließlich Mefo Fänge stehen ??????

Ist das so schwer ?????????????

Mann, Mann, Mann, manche raffen es nie.

Bei "Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter gefangen" klappt das doch auch.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## havkat (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin!

Am einfachsten wäre es hier wieder Ruhe reinzubringen, wenn alle auf´s Thema zurückschwenken. 

Medo hat sein (nicht wirklich sachliches) posting selbst editiert.

@fimo

Lange Hitze u. Trockenheit = Flachwasser in den kleineren Flüssen/Zuläufen.

Regen = Steigendes Wasser = Aufsteigende Fische

That´s all.


----------



## dat_geit (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Die Situation an den Flüssen sieht weiter gut aus.
Auf meinem Kamerajagdzügen ohne Tackle konnte ich in den Zuflüssen der Stör sehr schnelles Wasser beobachten.
Die Bedingungen sind zum Aufstieg dieses Jahr sehr gut, nahezu ideal.
In den Schutzzonen konnte ich einige wirklich gut konditionierte Fische ausmachen.
Es sind auch wieder einige Blanke mitgekommen, die anscheinend Gesellschaft brauchen.
Man muß nicht nur fangen. Auch schön einfach ein wenig den Fischen nachzuschauen, wie sich zum Laichen begeben.
Bei uns im Störbereich wurden trotz der guten Aufstiegsbedingungen kaum Fische gefangen, weil die nicht an den Haken wollten:q #c .

Sorry, aber musste mal sein.

Andreas


----------



## MefoProf (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Hier oben im Kleinen Belt sind immer noch massig Fische im Meer. In den lokalen Auen habe ich bislang noch keinen einzigen Fisch ausmachen können, obwohl es auch hier heftig geregnet hat. Hab aber auch erst 3 mal in der Au geangelt. 

An der Küste ist es momentan wie verhext. Bei jeder Tour geht mir mindestens eine an den Haken, aber bereits nach wenigen Sekunden ist der Spuk dann auch schon wieder vorbei. Dazu hab ich immer auch jede Menge Nachläufer, die kurz vor der Rutenspitze abdrehen. Habs auch schon mit Fliege und Wurm versucht, wurde aber auch nicht besser. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Werde es natürlich weiterversuchen, macht ja auch so Spass, wenn man die Fische sieht und spürt. Irgendwann wird eine dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder hängenbleiben.


----------



## Beifänger (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moinsen!

Nun aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads!

Ich habe gestern Abend seit April meinen ersten Versuch auf Meefo unternommen. Nur schnell die wichtigsten Sachen ins Auto geschmisssen und ab an die Küste! Dort angekommen – die Bedingungen sahen nahezu ideal aus. Ab in die Watbüx und hochmotiviert die ersten Würfe unternommen. Sofort sah ich große Mengen Futterfische an der Wasseroberfläche. Da muss doch eigentlich was gehen?! Und so war es dann schließlich auch, schon beim fünften Wurf konnte ich die erste Meefo landen. Fünf weitere Würfe und die zweite Meefo kam aus dem Wasser. Beide Bisse erfolgten bei einem Spinstop, beide Fische in absoluter Topkondition! Ich hatte im Laufe des Abends noch weitere zaghafte Anfasser und einen guten Fisch als Nachläufer. 

Tight lines!

Datum: 12.09.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty in 18g, green sardine
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SO 2-3
Himmel: sonnig
Uhrzeit: 19:00 -21:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: deutlich höher als normal (östliche Winde)
Wassertemperatur: geschätzte 15-16°C
Luftdruck: 1015 hPa
Wer: ich
Fisch: 2x Meefo ~50 cm


----------



## Nordangler (13. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

In der Treene konnte ich Mefos bis zu schätzungsweise 70 cm beobachten. Reichliche silberne dabei. Nur verdammt schwer zu kriegen.

Sven


----------



## MefoProf (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin,

heute hat es nach all den beinahe Fängen endlich mal so richtig geknallt! Hab wie immer an meinen üblichen Hotspots angefangen, aber diesmal war weit und breit kein Fisch zu  entdecken, obwohl dort die letzten Tage immer reichlich Fisch war. Lediglich einen Riesenplatscher konnte ich einge Hundert Meter weiter weg registrieren. Bin dann sofort dahin, aber nix und wieder nix. 
Habe mich dann entschlossen, an einer Stelle mein Glück zu versuchen, an der ich selten angel. Und was soll ich sagen. Erster Wurf mit meinem weissen Stripper, der Blinker war kaum im Wasser gelandet und die Rute war krumm. Konnte dann einen Fisch von knapp 42 cm ohne Probleme landen. Die nächsten 10 Würfe mit dem Stripper brachten dann noch 2 Untermassige. Da eigentlich bei fast jedem Wurf Fischkontakt da war,  beschloss ich  einige andere köder auszuprobieren. Als erstes hab ich den Spöket in  weiss/rot genommen, auf den ich noch nie Bissgehabt habe.  Und siehe da. Erster Wurf und wieder zappelte eine Untermassige an der Rute. Konnte diese aber wie die anderen auch leicht noch im Wasser abhaken.
Dann war der Mörresilda in kupfer/schwarz an der Reihe. 4 Würfe und eine schöne 45' er konnte sicher in den Kescher geführt werden. Nachdem der Beweis erbracht war, dass auch dieser Blinker Fisch fängt, hab ich den Osten in weiss dran gemacht. 3 Würfe und die Rute bog sich erneut. Diesmal eine 43' er. Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt aufhören, da ich bei 3 entnommenen Fischen normalerweise einpacke, aber dannwollte ich nochmal einen Spinner antesten. 
http://img58.*ih.us/img58/1572/mefo0059dx5.jpg
Also einen Effzett Spinner in 10g angebunden und bereits beim 2. Wurf zeigte sich eine 44' er mit vielen hohen Sprüngen, was ihr aber auch nicht viel genützt hat. Dann hab ich aufgehört. Ich glaube, ich hätte heute sicherlich 20 Fische oder noch mehr fangen können! Das war einfach unglaublich, was da heute los war. Das hab ich bislang nur im Frühjahr erlebt, wenn die ausgehungerten Absteger ins Meer
 zurückkehren.

http://img226.*ih.us/img226/6720/mefo0061td6.th.jpg


----------



## donlotis (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Astreiner Lauf! Da wäre ich doch gerne dabei gewesen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß donlotis


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Jor da sag ich nicht nein.


----------



## MefoProf (14. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Das glaub ich euch gerne :q. Vielleicht klappts ja in den Herbstferien. Na ja jetzt stehen für mich erstmal 4000  Würfe an, bevor ich die nächste an Land ziehen kann |uhoh:!


----------



## Beifänger (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Datum: 14.09.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty in 18g
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: O 2-3, abends auf N drehend und auffrischend
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 14:30 - 20:30 Uhr 
Wasserstand: deutlich höher als normal (östliche Winde)
Wassertemperatur: geschätzte 15-16°C
Wer: Lars und ich
Fisch: gegen Abend kamen die Fische auf Wurfdistanz und wir hatten zahlreiche Bisse, die wir leider nicht alle verwerten konnten.
1x Meefo, gefangen von Lars









Tight Lines!


----------



## Mefotom (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Hallo Beifänger,

WOW toller Fang.#6   Petri dazu!

Na bei mir ist es auch bald wieder soweit.|supergri 

Lasst mir bitte noch ein paar übrig.|rolleyes 

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Tobsn (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@ Beifänger & Mefoprof

Gratuliere zu den braunen Fischen... Super gemacht...

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/kuestenknigge/kuestenknigge.html


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Petri zu den Fischen , ich glaub heut Abend werd ichs auch malwieder versuchen !

Naja und ansonsten wars ja klar das malwieder wer was zu meckern hat , ist ja mittlerweile schon normal hier :v


----------



## MefoProf (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@Tobsn

Danke danke, aber ich hab die gar nicht braun gemacht, die waren schon so, als ich sie aus dem Wasser zog . So jetzt muss ich aber wieder los und noch ein paar Braune auf die Schuppen legen...


----------



## Tobsn (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Naja, was solls... "Holgerfisk", nicht wahr?

@Kochtopfdingens

"Taschentuch gefällig?"

T


----------



## MefoProf (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Genau was solls. So hat eben jeder seine eigene Philosophie und sol damit glücklich werden. Letztendlich handelt es sich eh nur um Fische.


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Fisch und jetzt noch was zu Tobsn darf man jetzt nicht mal mehr die Fische fotografieren. Er nie gesagt das er sie mit genommen hat #q . Kannst halt manchmal nicht vermeiden das sie gefärbt sind oder hast du ne Methode keine braunen an den Haken zubekommen. Das ist einfach nur lächerlich das man nicht einfach mal dem Fang respekt zollen kann. Wir wissen alle das man die braunen Fische wieder schwimmen lässt. Gruss aus Rostock


----------



## caruso (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Letztendlich handelt es sich eh nur um Fische.


 
Sind das keine Lebewesen?#d 

caruso


----------



## manuelafun (15. September 2006)

*rauchern*

wer kann mir tipps für`s heilbutt räuchern geben .ich räucher sonst nur forellen und lachs.  gruß manuela und vielen dank#c


----------



## MefoProf (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@ Caruso

Natürlich sind auch Fische Lebewesen und ich behandle sie immer nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen. Du hast Recht. Dieser Satz war hier überflüssig und soll auch nicht weiter ausgeführt werden!


----------



## Kuscheltier (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Von den schönen Bildern werde ich immer ganz traurig 
Ich habe in meiner Meerforellenanglerkarriere noch nicht eine MEFO gefangen 

Naja, damals vor 10 Jahren in Dänemark im Smaragdsee aber nicht in der Ostsee  

Naja, ich war ja auch erst ca. 10 mal los, werde mein glück mal heute abend erneut versuchen, irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen


----------



## Beifänger (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@ Tobsn

Du solltest mal wieder zum Fischen an die Küste fahren, das entspannt ungemein. #6 


tight lines


----------



## stephan_81 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Schön, dass wieder Mefos gefangen werden!
Schade nur, dass auch braune entnommen werden!

@MeerforelleHRO
Wenn du genau guckst hat er das doch geschrieben!


MefoProf schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt aufhören, da ich bei 3 entnommenen Fischen normalerweise einpacke, aber dannwollte ich nochmal einen Spinner antesten.


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@stephan_81
Hast du da vllt was verwechselt. Ich habe meine Aussage auf Beifänger´s Fangbericht bezogen. Gruss aus Rostock


----------



## Christian D (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Machen wir uns nichts vor: Eine pergamentartige Haut bei Fischen ist zumeist ein Indikator für eine lange Trocknungszeit....|rolleyes 

Naja, vielleicht greift der Knigge nächstes mal.


----------



## MefoProf (15. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Richtig. Ich habe aus den Forellen die Filets rausgeschitten und verspeist. Waren übrigens hervorragend! Die Reste hab ich an Hund und Katze verfüttert. Die haben auch alles restlos verputzt. Schade für wen?


----------



## der_Jig (17. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Datum: 17.09.2006
Wo: Bülk
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket schwarz 18gr, der kleinere
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: O4
Himmel: bewölkt, diesig, dunkel
Uhrzeit: 19:00 -21:00 Uhr 
Wasserstand: deutlich höher als normal (östliche Winde)
Wassertemperatur: 16-18°C
Wer: FlöthiFischFänger und ich
Fisch: nichts!!
Von den Bedinungen her sah es schon zu perfekt aus. Leicht diesig, leicht angetrübtes Wasser und ordentlich Welle...
Dann nach den ersten 10 Würfen die Ernüchterung...immer mehr Kraut im Freiwasser, zum Schluss so heftig, dass man schon beim Eintauchen sofort was hatte... Da der Wind erst am Mittwoch langsam rumdreht, ist das Westufer in Kiel erstmal nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## Tobsn (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Ein toter Fisch ist ein toter Fisch, egal ob silber oder braun... Letztendlich geht es doch nur darum Bestandserhaltung zu betreiben und die freiwillige Regelung braune wieder zu releasen, kommt nur dem Bestand zugute. Man kann aber natürlich auch alles tothauen was man fängt... Hinterlässt aber einen schlechten Eindruck.

Btw.: Sich als Anfänger MefoProf zu nennen zeigt aber auch schon ne Menge vom Charakter, nicht wahr...

T


----------



## Thorbi (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Na du bist ja wirklich ein ganz Schlauer!!!!
Es ist immerhin noch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er mal außerhalb der Schonzeit eine Braune mitnimmt. 
Aber jedesmal die Leute hier gleich zu verurteilen, nervt langsam!
Natürlich gebe ich dir Recht, dass man nach Möglichkeit Artenschutz betreiben sollte, aber es ist kein Verbrechen! Und genau als das wird es hier jedesmal dargestellt!
Außerdem heißt das Thema hier weiterhin "Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordangler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Und nun bitte wieder etwas Ruhe hier im Thread.
Sind ja schließlich alle erwachsen hier!!!

Sven


----------



## funster (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@Thorby 
Vielleicht sollte man einen neuen Thread eröffnen,  einen wo man nach herzenslust mit seinen illegalen gefangenen, gefärbten, untermassigen, geschützten, was auch immer Fischen posen kann. Das bringt so ein bischen Abstand zu den ewigen Nörglern und stärkt das Vertrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten 
Wir Schlauen machen dann hier mit unseren "normalen" Viechern weiter und kriegen uns nicht mehr in die Wolle.

tschüß funster


----------



## Thorbi (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Du sprichst mir von der Seele, funster!

Und jetzt ist dieses Thema mal endgültig

------CLOSED------


----------



## MefoProf (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Ich war heute vormittag für gute 2 Stündchen los und habe eine untermassige auf nen Stripper gefangen. Dazu kamen noch 3 Fische die wenige Sekunden am Haken hingen bevor sie wieder abgingen und ein Biss, der mir fast die Angel aus der Hand gehauen hat. War natürlich in einem Moment, wo ich gerade abgelenkt war, weil sich mein Watkescher in irgendwelchem Tang verfangen hatte. So ein Kescher bringt also nicht nur Vorteile. Na ja kann man nix machen. Beim nächsten Mal klappt es wieder. Fisch war wieder mal in rauhen Mengen da, hab viele an der Oberfläche ausmachen können. 

@ Tobsn. War mir nicht bewusst, dass wir uns schon mal getroffen haben. Muss aber wohl sein, da du so gut über meinen Charakter und meine Anglerkarriere informiert bist.


----------



## Tobsn (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@MefoProf

Tut mir leid, in Dänemark ist das mitnehmen von braunen ja Gang und Gäbe (http://www.moerrum.de/holgerfisk/holgerfisk.html). Als angehöriger eines quasi anderen (Angel-)Kulturkreises bist Du damit auch entschuldigt...

T


----------



## MefoProf (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Stimmt nicht was du da behauptest. Auch in Dänemark sind die Angler unterschiedlicher Meinung, was das Fischen auf Absteiger, Aufsteiger, das Angeln in den Auen, Schonzeiten, Mindestmasse  etc. angeht. All diese Themen werden hier genauso wie in Deutschland hitzig diskutiert, ohne dass die eine Fraktion die andere überzeugen könnte. Wenn es aber tatsächlich so wäre, dass in DK alle gefärbten Fische abgeknüppelt werden, wie kommt es dann, dass der dänische Mefo bestand um einiges besser ist als in Deutschland?


----------



## der_Jig (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

so jungs, es reicht...
ich freu mich jedesmal, dass jemand hier neu gepostet hat... und zwar zum eigentlichen thema und dann seh ich hier wieder nur eure kindergartenzankereien... es nervt!


----------



## Kurzer (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin zusammen!
Hier geht's doch um Meerforellenfänge, oder? Wer, wann mit was eine gefangen hat. Es geht einfach um die Fänge. Ich setzte Braune auch zurück aber diese Disskusion hier über dieses Thema scheint ja nie zu enden. Könnte Ihr das nicht vie PN unter Euch ausmachen?

Oder trefft Euch mal auf nen Bierchen?! Ich warte gespannt auf die Meldungen bezüglich der Fänge, schaue jedes mal in diesen Thread wenn jemand etwas gepostet hat und ärgere mich jedes mal schwarz wenn sich das Posting auf diese Disskusion bezogen hat.

Danke Euch im Voraus!


----------



## der_Jig (18. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

mal was zum thema 

seatrout war vorhin kurz in Bülk, so gegen 16uhr, da hat einer eine Mefo auf Spiro und Fliege landen können! Da war meine Vermutung ja nicht ganz richtig, dass man bei dem Wind das Westufer meiden sollte!


----------



## MefoProf (19. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Heute gab es eine von knapp über 40 an Land. Köder war (wie fast immer :m)  ein weisser Stripper in 15 g. 

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/7746/pic0006rg8.jpg

Heute Vormittag war es noch relativ windstill, frischte dann aber immer mehr auf. Auch das Wasser war glücklicherweise noch glasklar. 

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/3453/pic0004jn2.jpg

hatte noch einen weiteren Biss. Die bleib auch kurz hängen, bevor sie sich wieder verabschiedete. War aber wohl eh ne Lütte.

http://img222.*ih.us/img222/978/pic0002jx6.jpg


----------



## gofishing (19. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Haste denn diesesmal wenigsten die braune wieder schwimmen lassen?|wavey: 


TL

Ralph


----------



## MefoProf (19. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Ich würde die nicht unbedingt braun nennen, eher golden. Ein wirklich schöner Fisch (kommt auf dem Foto leider nicht ganz so gut rüber). Wie mehrfach gewünscht, werde ich beim Thema bleiben und keinen Kommentar zum Schicksal des Fisches abgeben. Jetzt nicht und auch in Zukunft nicht mehr.#c

Wer es unbedingt wissen möchte, kann eine PN an mich schicken


----------



## Angelmann (19. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin,

mal ein Vorschlag zur Güte 

Eröffnet doch für den nächsten Monat einfach 2 Threads:

Aktuelle Fänge *blanker* Mefos.........

und

Aktuelle Fänge *brauner Auf- und Absteiger*....

:m 
Huhuhu |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Dipsdive (19. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Wie mehrfach gewünscht, werde ich beim Thema bleiben und keinen Kommentar zum Schicksal des Fisches abgeben. Jetzt nicht und auch in Zukunft nicht mehr.#c


Genauso ist es richtig #6 ......was der Fänger mit seinem gefangenem Fisch anstellt, geht nur die zwei etwas an (von geltendem Fischereirecht einmal abgesehen). 

All die Bedenkenträger, Obernörgler und Knigge-Verkünder sollten das endlich mal zur Kenntnis nehmen und selbiges Verhalten akzeptieren! #h


----------



## Seatrout-Hunter (19. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Tach zusammen!

Ich wäre dann noch für einen Meerforellenfänge-Laberthreat (gab's schon mal)

Mann, mann, 62 Beiträge (inkl. meinem) und nur 7,5 Fangmeldungen - und der Rest: kein Kommentar #d 

Wir sind doch hier echt nicht im Kindergarten! (sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)

Viel Spaß noch!!!!!

Heiko


----------



## dat_geit (19. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@Dipsdive

Good Post#6


----------



## Thorbi (21. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Nachdem ich meinen Rückrundenstart beim Schleppen schon mit Silber abgeschlossen hatte, war ich am 18.09. nach der Arbeit noch für 2 Std an der Fl. Förde unterwegs! 
Ergebnis war eine blitzblanke 60er Mefo, die sich im Übergang zur Dunkelheit auf einen 15g Stripper stürzte! 
Habe noch mit 2 total netten Fliegenfischern geschnackt, leider sind sie nur durch ihre Eleganz beim Wedeln und nicht durch einen Drill aufgefallen  

Datum: 18.09.2006 
Wo: Fl. Förde 
Angelmethode: Watfischen 
Köder: Stripper 
Wassertiefe: 1-3 m 
Grund: Leopardengrund 
Wind: SW3 
Himmel: bewölkt 
Uhrzeit: 18.00 bis 21.00 
Lufttemperatur: 14 Grad 
Wasserstand: normal 
Sicht (Wasser): vorn eingetrübt, im tieferen Bereich klarer 
Wassertemp.: geschätzte 17° C 
Wer: ich 
Fisch: Mefo 60cm

Tight Lines


----------



## MefoProf (21. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Glückwunsch! Wirklich schöner Fisch. In der Flensburger Förde hab ich vor vielen Jahren meine ersten Mefos gefangen. Scheint ja immer besser zu werden in Fl.


----------



## Souliemaus (21. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin moin! Ich war jetzt erst einmal angeln und zwar am Eitz/Weißenhaus(Ostholstein). eine Mefo habe ich aber da noch nicht gefangen, jedoch  eine an der Mündung zum oldenburger Graben. aber wahrscheinlich war das doch eine ca. 40-45 cm große regenbogenforelle, denn die hatte viele schwarze punkte an ihrer schwanzflosse. das wäre schade. denn irgendwie klingt Meerforelle besser  Regenbogenforellen kann man nämlcih auch woanders angeln, stimmts!
aber mogen gehts nochmal los. ich angel immer mit so klassischen meerforellenblinkern noch, aber wenn ich mir so eure beiträge durchlese,habe ich das gefühl, ihr angelt mit dingern, die ich bis jetzt nur im laden gesehen habe. sollte ich mir auch mal so ne teile anschaffen, oder sind die guten alten von dieter eisele und so auch  gut.
Petri heil


----------



## larsgerkens (21. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

mensch souli ?, bin morgen natürlich dabei!!

war heute auch los um auch was zum thema zu posten:

wo: weißenhaus /eitz
wann: 21.09
wer: freund und ich
angelmethode:watfischen
Köder: gladsax, grizzly etc
grund: leopardengrund
Himmel: wolkenlos
wasser:klar, geschätzte 17 grad
fänge: nichts leider, freund eine im drill nach erst 5 würfen verloren

besonderheiten: fisch war definitiv da, viele sprünge konnten beobachtet werden, nächstes mal werd ichs mit fliege und sbiro versuchen denk ich 

petri und gruß


----------



## der_Jig (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

keiner losgewesen?


----------



## larsgerkens (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

doch, am 22.9. , verhältnisse ähnlich wie am 21.9, allerdings hatte ich diesesmal eine mefo dran, die sich allerdings nach 5 sec auch wieder verabschiedete!!!
werde heute mein glück wieder in wh versuchen, irgendwann klappts bei mir auch mal 

gruß und petri
lars

ps: fisch biss auf einen pilgrim, silber/blau


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



der_Jig schrieb:


> keiner losgewesen?



Ich war vor nen paar tagen mal los , aber bis auf ne kleine die sich mehrmals vor mir an der Oberfläche zeigte war nix ...


----------



## Marcus van K (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Doch doch,

wo: WismarBucht
wann: 23.09 von 1730 bis 2130
wer: Mefohunter84 und ich
wie: Mit dem Belly und Spinnrute
Köder: blech in verschiedenen Farben
Wind: Sud-Ost um 3 später bischen mehr
grund: Quasi alles, von Sand bis Steine und Blasentang - normales Seegrass 
wassertmp.: ca 16 
wasser Tiefe: von 50cm bis 12 Meter 
Fisch: einen guten Küchendorsch für Rolf

Besonderheiten: Nach dem treffen auf dem Parkplatz gings mit dem Feldstecher erstmal zu Steilküste um darüber zu grübbeln wie der Fischer wohl seine Netze gestellt hat. Na ja es standen schon mal mehr . So dann zurück bellys klar machen und rin ins Wasser. Dann tat sich erstmal garnix solange nicht, bis sich Rolf ins erste Netz einhakte und es mit mühe anheben konnte, er sah einen Teller großen weißen Bauch bis das FC Vorfach nachlies -1 erster Blinker weg. Nach weiteren 300 Metern das selbe schauspiel - 2 Blinker weg. 
Gegen 7 hatte dann der einziegste Dorsch des Tages erbahrmen und stieg ein. Nicht einen weiteren Biss gabs zu verbuchen und es lag sicher an der Wassertemp. Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich dann nochmal die gelegenheit ein Netz anzuheben aber nun ratet mal... genau auch weg das Blech. da der SO Wind zum Abend stärker wurde und wir schräge richtung Land Paddeln mussten dauerte es ca 90 min und ich war danach richtig im Eimer. Als entschädigung gabs aber das schönste meeresleuchten was ich in der Ostsee je gesehen habe. 
Eigentlich wollten wir ja im Auto Nächtigen und im Morgengrauen nochmal anzugreifen aber ein Wassereinbruch im linken Bein bei Rolf durch eine undichte Flickstelle und die Tausenden von Fliegen die sofort im Auto waren wenn die Tür auf und das Licht anging veranlassten uns dazu noch n Leckeren Marzipan Cappuchino zu trinken und nach Hause zu fahren.....

So und nun kann mir mal einer sagen was Grüne Dreiecksfahnen zu bedeuten haben mit 2 stangen - 2 Wimpeln und 4 Stangen mit je 1 Wimpel?

Bilder muss ich leider mal nachreichen da mein KameraanPcanschlußkabel bei mir zu Hause liegt |uhoh: 

Bis nächstes mal Rolf hat wieder supi Spaß gemacht.
Und zum Platten Ärgern und noch mehr zeugs abreißen mit Martin bin ich dabei.......

uuppssssss.... den Bericht von Rolf hab ich eben erst gelesen also mal 2 perspektiven......


----------



## HD4ever (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



der_Jig schrieb:


> keiner losgewesen?



doch, aber leider keine Fangmeldung #d
letzten Samstag FleFö ....


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Mensch Marcus!!! Es war doch das *rechte* Bein! |supergri   Und geflickt war die Watbüx doch auch *noch* nicht. Habe doch darauf vertraut, dass die Stelle vielleicht doch dicht ist. |kopfkrat   Na ja. Anschetten!   Aber es gibt Schlimmeres. Aber der Cappu hat wirklich legger geschmeckt. #6  Und die Watbüx wir jetzt auch geflickt. Ist halt immer so bei mir. Nie hält eine Watbüx länger, als 2 Jahre. #c 
Sieh mal zu, dat die Pic`s bald da sind. Sehen bestimmt toll aus! :m


----------



## larsgerkens (25. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

heute in der hohwachter bucht:

nach 5 würfen biss auf 14g pilgrim ---> mefo, 1,4kg 50 cm!!

gruß und petri

lars


----------



## goeddoek (26. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> heute in der hohwachter bucht:
> 
> nach 5 würfen biss auf 14g pilgrim ---> mefo, 1,4kg 50 cm!!
> 
> ...



Sauber, Lars #6 

Petri Heil aus Oldenburg nach Oldenburg


----------



## Beifänger (30. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Datum: 29.09.2006
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g, VIMS 12g
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: SSO 2-3
Himmel: bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 15:30 - 20:30 Uhr
Wasser: sehr klar 
Wasserstand: leicht erhöht
Wassertemperatur: ca. 16-17°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 2x untermaßige Meefo, 1x Flunder |supergri 









tight lines!


----------



## trout (30. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Nur mal eine kurze Vorabinfo:

Ich war seit letzter Woche Sa auf Fünen (Hindsholm) und konnte in 4 Tagen bei Ost bis SO-Wind 58 Mefos (max 32 Stck. in 4 Stunden) von ca. 100 gedrillten Mefos landen! Mein Kumpel schaffte es auf immerhin über 20 Exemplare. Unzählige Bisse noch dazu. Alle Bisse kamen den ganzen Tag über auf Beige/Hellbraune/Zimtfarbene Shrimp und Fischchenimis #6-#8 an der Spirolino stets gut bei bewegtem Wasser. Alle Fische bissen sehr oberflächennah und in "relativ" weiter Entfernung (50m) überm Tang. Sehr viele kleine von 25-40, nur wenige "Maßige". Eine Blanke von 56 in Gabet und eine weitere von etwas mehr dort an der FRute noch verloren (der einzige Biss überhaupt im Halbdunkeln). 
Im Odense Fjord war es besser, allerdings nur angefärbte und teilw. recht braune Fische. Blanke Sichtungen und Hookups nur an der offenen Seeseite. Eine gute um 70 noch im Fjord verloren. Bei Westwind riesige Meeräschenschwärme gesichtet, die die Oberfläche mit offenen Mäulern durchpflügten.

Das reicht für Heute, bis Mogen - muss gleich wieder weg.

Gruss trout#h


----------



## MefoProf (30. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Petri! Na da ist Fünen seinem Ruf als Meerforellen Eldorado ja wieder mal gerecht geworden. Um den Bestand hier braucht sich wirklich keiner Sorgen zu machen.|supergri


----------



## Bulli (30. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Datum: 30.09.2006
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g und Andere
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: Sw 2-3
Himmel: bewölkt 
Uhrzeit: 16:30 - 20:00 Uhr
Wasser: sehr klar 
Wasserstand: leicht erhöht
Wassertemperatur: ca. 16-17°C
Wer: Sylverpasi und ich
Fisch: ich eine untermaßige Meefo so 30-35cm und eine angefärbte anfang 50 cm schwimmen natürlich beide wieder! Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

PETRI Bulli! Wenn nicht ich, dann Du #6#6#6! Weiter machen.....

Hornis sind auch noch da, aber die 30 cm Fraktion!:r Das Wasser lebt....

Hier Bulli´s Mefo´s!

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/5195/dsc00007ak4.jpg

http://img523.*ih.us/img523/2831/dsc00015ie8.jpg


----------



## dat_geit (30. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Er lebt.#6
Moin Dennis, du anne Küste????#d|kopfkrat

Hau rein und willkommen zurück.

Andy


----------



## der_Jig (30. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

sauber, dann läuft es ja nun langsam wieder! juhu


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Na ob es läuft will ich mal nicht sagen! Braune Forellen fängt jetzt fast jeder..... Jetzt das Silber aus dem Braunen zu pflücken sollte jetzt die Kunst sein....... Wartet ab, wenn sie wieder silber sind! Dann gehts erst los....... 


@Ändy... Ja klar lebt er noch...... Wo die Mefo, da der Pasi nicht weit...... Bin wieder dabei #6#6#6.....


----------



## Angelmann (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



trout schrieb:


> Sehr viele kleine von 25-40, nur wenige "Maßige". Eine Blanke .....


..........Super#6 ...warum machst Du das? Ich meine, das Weiterfischen  in Jungfischschwärmen?????.
....Ich höre spätestens nach der 2. Untermassigen auf. Und wechsel den Strand.........Oder meinst Du, dass ein paar Dutzend verangelte kleine Mefos sein müssen?????

Mehr verkneife ich mir.


----------



## trout (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



Angelmann schrieb:


> ..........Super#6 ...warum machst Du das? Ich meine, das Weiterfischen in Jungfischschwärmen?????.


 
@Angelmann
Oh mann, jetzt muss ich mich wieder für mein schandhaftes Verhalten rechtfertigen. |uhoh: 
OK also nochmal zur Klarstellung. Am vergangenen Sonntag schien sich tatsächlich ein locker verstreuter Schwarm auf einer Strecke von ca 1,5 km aufgehalten zu haben. Von einem geballtem Schwarm auf eng begrenztem Raum a'la Sardinenbüchse, wie du ihn hier vielleicht vermustest konnte man hier wahrlich nicht ausgehen.

Wie bereits beschrieben hielten sich die Fische ausserhalb der üblichen Wurfweite der Fliegenausrüstung auf. Spotten und gezieltes anwerfen ist beim Spirolinofischen wohl eh ausgeschlossen, zumal sich ein Fisch mal hier und mal da zeigte. Die ersten beiden Fische (um die 30) nahmen die Fliege sehr aggressiv. Die alsbald in unregelmäßigen Abständen gefolgten größeren Exemplare (ca.45-52) bissen eher verhaltener. Das ist halt wie beim "normalen" Forellenfischen. Die kleinen sind halt oft die ersten und unvorsichtigsten und überwiegen nun mal in der Alterspyramide. Ich kenn das jedenfalls so.
Alle Fische wurden sofern der Haken recht weit vorn im Maul saß ohne den Fisch groß zu berühren und aus dem Wasser zu nehmen abgehakt und wieder entassen. Dies war im Nachhinein betrachtet zu über 80% der Fall gewesen. Wir sind IMHO keine Anfänger und wissen, wie man mit dem Fisch als Kreatur umgeht.
Eine bereits leicht angefärbte, gute 50er wurde durch die Fliege im Kiemenbereich verletzt und ging daher mit. Es handelte sich um einen Rogner, wobei noch keinerlei Laichansatz zu sehen war. Der Magen war bis auf einen angedauten Shrimp vollkommen leer. Der Rest erfreut sich hoffentlich noch recht langen bester Gesundheit, denn so viel Stellnetze und Reusen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr da oben gesehen.

Wir mussten beim Angeln recht viel Strecke machen, da sich die Fische stark verteilten und sich scheinbar nicht bewegten. Aktiv raubende Fische wurden im Fjord nicht beobachtet. 
Der aus unserer Einschätzung üppige Tangbewuchs der letzten Jahre war dieses Mal nicht der Fall gewesen. 

Tangläufer bzw. Wasserasseln, die man die früheren Jahre zu durtzenden sah, konnten diesmal gar nicht beobachtet werden. Gehäuft traten olivgefärbte Garnelen mit weißen Punkten am Schwanzende, sowie vereinzelte mit orangeschwartzen Beinen an der Tangkante auf. Spielende Jungfische (kleinere Herige, Sprotte, Brislinge um 10cm) wuselten durch den Tang. Sehr sporadisch traten kleinere Tobischärme auf. Hornhechte waren meist als Einzelgänger unterwegs. Einmal konnten einige Tiere beim rauben auf Tobis beobachtet werden. Blinker- bzw. Wobblerfänge kamen uns in dieser Woche nicht zu Gehör.


Es kann mir jetzt keiner erzählen, der es in seinem weit voraus geplanten halben Jahresurlaub maximal 2 mal im Jahr an die Küste schafft und eine Strecke findet, an der sich auch diverse Fische vom Kaliber 50+ aus dem Wasser schrauben nicht versucht zu befischen. Von der nur geschätzen 70er, die nach der 6. oder 7. Forelle einstieg und sich dann doch im Drill nach freundlichen Schwanzwinken verabschiedete hatte ich ja auch schon kurz berichtet. Größere Fische waren eben doch am Platz gewesen und zeigten sich auch mal in Abständen.
Als beste Fischzeit der ganzen Woche kristallisierte sich die Zeit des auflaufenden Wassers aus, wobei sich die Sonne möglichst im Rücken oder hinter dem Fisch befinden sollte. Sonnige Abschnitte waren immer von Vorteil.
Die 56er Blanke (2 kleine Tobis im Magen) kam an der Skoven-Riffspitze am frühen Di Nachmitag. Die etwas bessere Blanke gegen 19.00 Uhr im rechten Abschnitt ebenfalls an der (11) am Mi, ging aber leider wieder verloren. Zwei Bisse hatten wir auf ein dunkelbraunes fülliges Fyggi-Muster, der rest auf ein "Irgendwass"-Imitat von Shrimp und Fisch gebunden auf einen Partridge JS SeaStreamer Gr.8 recht flach auf einem halben Meter, aber doch langsam geführt. Schwerere Haken wurden ignoriert. Die Gleiche Variante als GRS Finish brachte mehr Fehlbisse und auch Verluste. 
Bindebeschreibung der Ganztagesfliege: Faden UNI 6/0 Tan; Kettenauge SM; Schwanz Polarfuchs Tail Gold (kurzes Unterfell selektiert), Dubbing Poly Syndub Seal Beige; Hechel Cream (wahlweise); Schwinge Polarfuchs Tail Gold (restl. langen Grannen, spärlich), Rippung Kupferdraht ME (der Haltbarkeit wegen); Dubbing auskämmen

http://img438.*ih.us/img438/4728/pa010694asn1.jpg

Eine Variante dieser in hellem Olive wäre evtl auch eine Versuch wert gewesen. But Never Change a Winning Team.

Uns wurden die frühen Morgenstunden von 4-6Uhr nahegelgt. Nach Zwei mißglückten Versuchen voller Euphorie ließen wir es bleiben und angelten lieber tagsüber mit eher durchwachsendem Ergebnis.



Angelmann schrieb:


> ....Ich höre spätestens nach der 2. Untermassigen auf. Und wechsel den Strand.........Oder meinst Du, dass ein paar Dutzend verangelte kleine Mefos sein müssen?????


 
Ironie an:
Wann hörst du denn schlussfolgernd nach deiner Aussagen frühestens auf zu angeln? Bereits vor der Ersten?;+ 
Na aber trotzdem meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch, es sollte mehr von solchen Leuten wie dir geben, die nach 10 Minuten den Strand wechseln, denn das hättest du mit deiner Aussage hier unverzüglichst tuen müssen mit der Hoffnung, dass dir irgendwo die Forelle mit nem Schild Am Kopf "Ich bin über'm Maß - bitte fang mich" von selber in den Sack springt. 
Ironie aus: und nu wieder sachlich.

Deine "Run and Gun" Mentalität hatten wir aber nicht unbedingt vorgehabt. Stundenlanges umhergejuckle mit dem Auto hat bei uns im Herbst nie was sinnvolles gebracht. Viel versprechende Stellen im Herbst werden je nach Windlage für den Tag vorab festegelgt und abgeklappert. Wenn nichts kommt halt Strecke machen oder Fliegenrodeo spielen.
Im Frühjahr sind wir flexibler gestaltet. 3-4 Stellenwechsel sind da eher die Regel und auf den Wind wird weniger geachtet, wohl aber auf Strömungen. Das zeigt jedenfalls unsere Erfahrung nach über 12 Jahren rund um Fünen.
Mag sein deine Taktik funktioniert besser, weil du hier öfters im Wasser stehst, aber eben auch nicht immer.
Diese Frühjahr brachte bei 5 Anglern in einer Woche gerade mal 7 Fische. Davon lagen Zwei silberblanke bei knapp 69 (siehe Avatar), der Rest um die 42 bis 54. Mit so einem Ergebnis sind wir als Nichtheimische normalerweise recht zufrieden, zumal es die letzten Jahre entgegen der Aussagen eher immer schlechter zu werden schienen. Doch die jetzt getätigten Fänge scheinen für das nächste Frühjahr strenstunden zu verheißen.

Noche eine Gegenbeispiel: Dienstag wurden Fyns Hoved (15) und Stavre (20) aufgesucht, um das Glück auch mal an der offenen Küste zu probieren, weil uns die kleinen Braunen Mefos  im Fjord nicht das erhoffte brachten. 
Ruhiges "Bleiwasser" mit einem regelmäßigen Springer um die 40 unter Land (15) bzw. Seegras und Tangbüschel (20) machten die Fischerei nicht gerade einfach. 2 Bisse in 8 Stunden mit einer Untermaßigen als Ergebnis an der 20 (schon wieder) stimmten uns nicht gerade zuversichtlich. Das einzige Interesse an der Fliege zeigten diverse kleinere Hornhechte, allerdings ohne Kontaktaufnahme. Im Go Fishing Odense meinte man, dass es im Moment recht wenig Sinn macht sich ausserhalb der Buchten und des Fjordes aufzuhalten, da sich die Blanken sehr rar machen und die angefärbten sich hauptsächlich in Fjordnähe aufhalten sollen. 

Gespräche mit anderen Deutschen und Dänen bestätigen uns, das derzeit überall recht gut kleine bis mittlere Mefos gefangen werden. Am Samstag Sachmittag wurde von einem Deutschen eine schöne 70er mit gutem K-Faktor an der (11) geandet. Diese wurde, da bereits angefärbt wieder schonend released. Glückwunsch nochmal dem glücklichen Fänger dazu. 

Donnerstag wurde fast den ganzen Tag die gesammte Strecke auf Enebaerodde abgeklappert. Auf über 5km Strecke verstreut 6 Untermaßigen zu landen war auch nicht das Ergebnis, das wir uns erhofft hatten. Viele Dänen und einige Deutsche und Holländer waren unterwegs. Auf der Rücktour nach Hindsholm kurzer Stop an der 10 und im Halbdunkeln noch eine UM bei meinem Kumpel.
Am Freitag kam nur eine UM bei meinem Kumpel. Ab 10 Uhr lief bei sehr hohem Wasser den ganzen Tag nichts mehr.

Auch wir hatten noch nie so eine Häufung von Untermaßigen gehabt. Im Schnitt kamen vielleicht 2 oder 3 Untermaßige auf unseren 50-54er Herbstschnitt bei 3 bis 5 Anglern zusammengezogen mit 10 Fischen am Ende der vergangenen Jahre, die jedoch immer an der offenen Küste kamen. Doch da liefs halt diesmal nicht...



Angelmann schrieb:


> Mehr verkneife ich mir.


 
Wie jetzt?
Ich bitte um deine geschätzte Meinung, zu deinem letzten Satz, gern auch als PN. 
Ironie an: 
Hätten wir uns denn schmollend in unsere FeWo zurückziehen, oder tote Plätze beackern sollen. Ich mache Mefourlaub um zu angeln un freue mich über jeden Fisch. Ich versuche immer das beste daraus zu machen und eine geguidete Tour nach Patagoninen mit 6kg-Schnitt liegt leider ausserhalb meine Budgets. Jeder Biss könnte die Forelle deines Lebens bringen und ich schäme mich für nichts. Dafür gehe ich ans Wasser.
Ironie aus:

Nochwas: Man kann hier die schmale Harzer Bachforelle mit der bekannt klassischen Messerrückenform, die kaum mal das Maß erreicht und wo es üblich ist nach 40 oder 50 gefangenen 25ern mal evtl. eine über die 35 zu landen nicht mit den Bulligen Refos aus der Traun oder Isar vergleichen, wo die Chancen auf eine 40er oder 50er weit besser sind. Gewässer haben immer gute und schlechte Zeiten. 
Klar man versucht immer nur die Rosinen vom Kuchen herauszupflücken und sich an die großen Exemplare zu wagen, aber das machen andere auch. Kein Wettkämpfer geht an den Start um 2. zu werden. Und ein Shrimp von 4cm wird genauso von einer 30er wie auch 80er Meerforelle gefressen. Eine strenge Selektion hast du nur im Forellenpuff, aber damit können sich andere vergügen. Für mich zählt lieber die Überraschung am anderen Ende der Rute. 

Einer der auch in Zukunft immer wieder nach Fünen Meerforellenfischen fährt. #6 

Gruß trout


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Netter Bericht vielleicht ist Angelmann einfach nur ein wenig neidisch. Ich sehe das genauso, dass zwischen den Kleinen ja auch die Großen stehen können.  Zumal ihr ja auch größere habt springen sehen.
Gruß Andrè


----------



## BennyO (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Bin nächste Woche mal wieder in Heiligenhafen und werde auch mal wieder mein Glüc versuche. Bin ja mal gespannt was kommt. War vor 2 Monaten letztes mal da und da leif nix, aboslut nix.


Gruß Benny


----------



## mj23 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Hallo, hier mein aller erster Bericht zu meinem aller ersten Meerforellenangeln.

Datum: 30.09.2006
Wo: Stohl
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Spöket 18gr, Snaps 20gr
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: Sw 2-3
Himmel: bewölkt 
Uhrzeit: 17:30 - 20:10 Uhr
Wasser: sehr klar 
Wasserstand: leicht erhöht
Wer: Kumpel aus Kiel (kein Boardie, warum auch immer?!?!) und ich
Fisch: ich einen gewaltigen Hornhecht mit einer geschätzten länge von 30cm.

Ich denke ich habe so ca 100 Würfe gemacht. Also sind es nur noch 899 bis zu meiner ersten Meerforelle.
Zählen eigentlich auch Würfe auf der Wiese dazu, wenn man das gleiche Tackle benutzt?


----------



## moin (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@ Angelman #6 #6 #6 

@ trout #c #c #c 
|uhoh: max 32 in 4 std |uhoh: und wie vielle da von wahren über 45 ? wahrscheinlich nicht eine :c 
@ alle wen ihr auf einen schwarm kleiner trutten trefft BITTE schteld das fisken ein 

es hat so viel mühe und geld gekostet den bestent an mefos auf zu bauen !!!!!!!!!!!!

@ trout ( von ca 100 gedrillten )
und wievielle neinst du schwimmen da von heute noch rum ? vleicht 70% sage ich. 
und der rest ist möwen futter geworden :c 


mein wunsch haut bitte nicht die kleinen fiske aus den 
fjorden raus. 
sonden geht an die küste da ist auch immer die 
+70 drin

mein deutsch ist leider nicht so gut 
gruß aus Dk |wavey: lars


----------



## yu-gi-oh! (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



MeerforelleHRO schrieb:


> Netter Bericht vielleicht ist Angelmann einfach nur ein wenig neidisch. Ich sehe das genauso, dass zwischen den Kleinen ja auch die Großen stehen können.  Zumal ihr ja auch größere habt springen sehen.
> Gruß Andrè



Hallo "Kabeljauschützer" MeerforelleHRO #h 

geh mal davon aus das "Angelmann" nicht neidisch ist.
Er hat eher vor der Kreatur Meerforelle nur den nötigen Respekt,der ihm ein weiterfischen im "Schwarm" verbietet.

Was für ein Gefühl es ist im Fynurlaub zig Smolts gefangen zu haben (und jenes auch noch im I-Net mitzuteilen) weiss ich nicht.
Werde ich auch niemals zu spüren bekommen.Aber wer´s toll findet #c 

Wie ich aus Deiner Signatur erkenne setzt Du Dich für 
den Dorsch/Kabeljau ein #6 
Ist leider auch schon ein stark gefährdeter Fisch.


----------



## Angelmann (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin trout,

Dank für die Aufklärung, bzw. Antwort. Das liest sich nun ja doch nen büschen anders, als in Deinem ersten Post  : 




trout schrieb:


> 58 Mefos (max 32 Stck. in 4 Stunden) von ca. 100 gedrillten Mefos landen! Mein Kumpel schaffte es auf immerhin über 20 Exemplare



Und, vielleicht ist es zu verstehen, dass mir bei dieser Aussage der Hut hoch ging…



trout schrieb:


> ……Sehr viele kleine von 25-40, nur wenige "Maßige".



……Also: 78  Fische. Und nur „wenige“ über Maß. ….|uhoh: 

Oder anders ausgedrückt: 60-70? Smolts und Kleinstgrönländer gelandet um ein paar erwachsene Meerforellen mitzunehmen??.......|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Dass Du die Babys alle releast hast, ist natürlich selbstverständlich und auch Gesetz. Nur leider bringt das den Kleinen nicht viel. Auch wenn Du die noch so schonend „behandelt“ hast, werden sehr viele verludern….

Und, dass der Fang dieser Babys nun auch noch mit breiter Brust ins www gestellt wird?? Na ja…….
Wenn man hier einen Bericht veröffentlicht, weiß man doch, dass der in der Regel auch gelesen wird. Auch von vielen Newbies, die sich hier erste Infos holen. Also: Nachahmer sind vorprogrammiert! 

Übrigens meine „Quote“ ( in bummelig 20 Jahren von der Küste ) sieht zum Glück ungefähr so aus: 1: 15 = Eine Kleine auf 15 gut über 40er……..Vielleicht auch weil ich Stellen meide, in denen der Kindergarten zu hause ist……

Noch eins: Ein Dänischer Freund (Ex-Angelhändler in DK) hatte mir mal Folgendes berichtet: Ein Dänischer Angler hatte vor Jahren eine Stelle entdeckt, an der es massenhaft „Mefos“ gibt. Er fing an einem Tag an die Einhundert! Und er stellte prompt den Superfang am nächsten Tag in ein DK Forum……..Seit dem stehen dort zich Netze……..

Ich kannte die „Stelle“ schon länger. Zufällig entdeckt. Eben ein echter Kindergarten,  Fische zw. 30 und 40 cm…………..damals. Ist jetzt wohl tot da………

Nichts für Ungut: Ich freue mich mehr über den –einzigen- Fang & Kontakt des Tages, wenn das nen ordentlicher Fisch (>50) ist, als über häufigen Kontakt mit Untermaßigen……………|wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

lieber 1 x 70plus als 70 lütte!!!

halte das da so wie angelmann und wechsle auch die stelle wenn da viel kleinstfisch am start ist!
Habe da früher auch ein paar mal weitergefischt und es ist außer einem mal kein guter fisch dabei langgekommen nur lütte und gefärbte!
was mich aber wirklich mal erschüttert hat , war ne stelle an der am tag zuvor ein kollege von mir über 25 fische mit der fliege gefangen hatte dabei nur 2 maßige und am tag später habe ich dort gehalten und geschaut und im wasser direkt an der Stelle mehrere Tote Fische im Ufersaum und am grund lagen obwohl mein kollege immer einen sehr schonenden Umgang beim relasen an den tag legt, ich folgere daraus, das wirklich etliche Fische nach dem releasen draufgehen egal wie schonend dabei vorgegangen wird!!!

Wenn dann hier gleich wieder mit neid und mißgunst auf Posts gekontert wird dann fällt mir nichts mehr ein!

Ich persönlich bin sehr froh, das ich aufgehört habe in diesen aktuelle Fänge Threats zu Posten!


----------



## bennie (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

und ich dachte in anderen Fänge Threads wär Streit en mas


----------



## MefoProf (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Wirklich unglaublich. Jetzt geht das schon wieder los. Ich glaube der Oktoberthread braucht gar nicht erst eröffnet zu werden. Postet so oder so bald keiner mehr. |uhoh:


----------



## trout (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Boah, die Welle schlägt aber Wogen...

Es ist mir schon klar, was ihr ausdrücken wollt, das mit den Kleinen und dem Stellewechseln. Andere nicht aufmerksam machen, die Kleinen in Ruhe lassen und sich der Kreatur zu liebe in Zurückhaltung üben, wenn mehr als eine Hand voll Fisch am Platz ist. 
Ich glaub allerdings, dass mit dem Verangeln ist wieder etwas zu krass dargestellt worden. Hier ein kurzer Ablaufplan meinerseits. 

Keinem der fische, die ein Mitnehmen nicht wirklich Wert gewesen wäre, wure ein Maßband aufgedückt.
Es wurde mit 23er Grand Max  ander Spiro und 26er GM ander Fliege gefischt und damit diverse Große gehakt, die sich jedoch meistens eines längerwährenden Kontaktes erwiedern konnten.
Bei mindestens 25 der kleineren Fische reichte alleine schon der Versuch das Vorfach zu greifen aus, dass sich die Fische selber aushebelten und wieder verschwanden. Hier wurde kein Fisch bis zur Bewustlosigkeit an der Leine gehalten um das Drillerlebnis künstlich zu maximieren. 
Die Fische wurden in der Maulspalte oder im Unterkiefer gehakt.
Durch das meiste sehr vorsichtige Beißen, hatten höchstens 5 oder 6 die Fliege tiefer im Maul sitzen, so dass man mal genauer nachschauen musste. Der Rest wurde eh mit dem kurzen Dreher aus dem Hangelenk direkt im Wassser abhakt - dem Ottonormal Forellenangeln in unseren Flüssen und langen Streamerhaken sei Dank. Gekeschert wurden lediglich 2 Fische, davon der besagte verletzte Kandidat und die Blanke. Entnommen wurden ganz genau diese Zwei über von ü50cm bei 2 Anglern. Zuviel?
Die 100 "Drills" wurden von mir nur grob geschätzt. Kontakt mit dem Fisch - einmal links, einmal rechts und schon wieder weg das Tier. Da machen die Forellen weitaus mehr durch, wenn sie versuchen die Flüsse hochzusteigen, oder sich alle 3 Flunken von einem Blinker einsaugen, der dann wieder mühsam herausoperiert werden muss, weil sie ja ach so klein ist und so dumm war sich auf eine 12er Stripper zu stürzen. 
Wie bereits beschieben sind uns derartige Häufungen von Untermaßigen noch nie begegnet.

Ich habe auch mit Absicht nicht die Stellen preisgegeben, wo die Fänge stattfanden, zumal später dann sowieso in der Woche ständig die Netze und Reusen die Strecken versperrten, so dass diese Ecken eh nicht mehr befischt werden konnten und immer wieder neue Platze angefahren werden mussten. Hobby- und Schwarzfischen können wie bereits berichtet ihr übriges tun.

Künftig werde ich komplett auf Postings von mehr als zwei Untermaßigen verzichten. Ihr auch? 

Keinesfalls ging es mir hier um das unterstellte sich zur Schau stellen oder Protzen um Neider zu wecken. Ich gehe zum Angeln um mich in der Natur zu bewegen und ab und zu Fische zu fangen. CnR ist mein zweiter Vorname. Nur kenne ich eben solche Fänge beim Mefoangeln überhaupt nicht und bin halt nur verblüfft gewesen über den guten und reichaltigen Bestand um Fünens Küste von dem bisweilen berichtet wird. Ein Abart des verpönten Wettfischen war hier nie Sinn und Zweck gewesen.

Genug nun aber der Rechtfertigungen.
Ich hab vorerst nichts mehr zum Thema zu sagen und gehe für ein Halbes Jahr wieder ausschließlich Hechte angeln, die mir hier ständig aus den Fingern zu rutschen scheinen.  
Glück und alles Gute für alle, die ans Wasser kommen. 

Mit Optimismus für die kommenden Jahre und füllt mal schön den Oktoberthread mit gut maßigen Fängen.
trout


----------



## GraFrede (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



Blauortsand schrieb:


> lieber 1 x 70plus als 70 lütte!!!
> 
> halte das da so wie angelmann und wechsle auch die stelle wenn da viel kleinstfisch am start ist!
> Habe da früher auch ein paar mal weitergefischt und es ist außer einem mal kein guter fisch dabei langgekommen nur lütte und gefärbte!
> ...


Hallo Jelle. Wie Du wissen solltest sind Mefo´s Bluter. Also kein Wunder mit der etwas delikaten Geschichte.


----------



## Thorbi (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Echt bitter die vielen Neider hier!!!!
Fahrt doch lieber mal zum Angeln, vielleicht seid ihr dann etwas entspannter!!
An der Küste erlebt man so etwas aber auch immer wieder mal. Wenn man mal 3 Anfang 40er gefangen hat, dann kommen so geile Sprüche wie "Na ja, Menge ist eben halt nicht alles, dann fange ich lieber gar nichts" Komíscherweise habe ich noch nie bei solchen Leuten einen Fisch am Band gesehen! Und wenn sie mal ne 40er fangen, dann wird die so schnell tot gekloppt, so schnell kann man gar nicht gucken!!!!
Echt arm!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@GraFrede
Wo hast Du das mit dem Bluter her? Hab mal kurz gegoogelt und nichts gefunden!


----------



## havkat (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin!

Ich glaube nicht, dass die kritischen Anmerkungen irgendetwas mit "Neid" zu tun hatten.

Worauf sollte man den neidisch sein?

Auf einen "Sack voll" Smolts plus ein paar Grönländer und Bunte?

Auf die Anzahl der "Hits"?

Nich wirklich, wa?

Das Beackern eines Kindergartens macht wirklich keinen Sinn, es sei denn man nimmt ein hohes Risiko in Kauf einige bis X lütte Butscher zu verangeln.

Verboten ist es nicht!
Allerdings ist klar, dass ein entspr. Bericht nicht nur Begeisterungsstürme auslöst.

"Kritiker und "Kritisiertem" ist es aber gelungen sachlich und sauber miteinander umzugehen. #6
Wäre schön, wenn das immer so wäre.
Sollten alle, die zu diesem speziellen Thema noch watt zu posten haben, bitte beachten. 



			
				trout schrieb:
			
		

> Künftig werde ich komplett auf Postings von mehr als zwei Untermaßigen verzichten. Ihr auch?



Logisch!
Alles unter (drallen) Fünfzig soll erst eine Mefo werden und kann deshalb gaanich in die Statistik.


----------



## GraFrede (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @GraFrede
> Wo hast Du das mit dem Bluter her? Hab mal kurz gegoogelt und nichts gefunden!



Aus sicherer Quelle.|wavey: Wenn eine Mefo aus der Zunge oder den Kiemen blutet, ist die Überlebensfähigkeit unter 40 Prozent. Ist so.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Da ich ja ständig bemüht bin, mich weiter zu bilden, wäre mir eine genaue Quellenangabe sehr lieb. Ist das bei anderen Fischen auch so, dann wäre das releasen von untermassigen Vertretern dieser Art ja Tierquälerei, da ja geringfügige, aber blutende Wunden nicht immer erkannt werden können, wenn das Blut durch Schleim kurzzeitig zurückgehalten wird oder durch Wasser abgespült wird. Wäre schon interessant, da dann auch viele Diskussionen zu Fängen kurz vor oder nach der Schonzeit sich zum Großteil erübrigen würden.


----------



## havkat (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Naja........

Jeder Fisch der aus den Kiemen blutet, hat´s hinter sich.

Das mit der Zunge ist mir neu.

Wundert mich auch, wenn ich an, von mir gefangene, Mefos denke die durch Netze übelst im Kopf/Kieferbereich verstümmelt waren.
Denke da speziell an eine, bei der Unterkiefer und Zunge nur noch teilweise vorhanden waren.


----------



## Schweißsocke (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*



havkat schrieb:


> Naja........
> 
> Jeder Fisch der aus den Kiemen blutet, hat´s hinter sich.



In der Regel haben korrekt gehakte Fische ja keine blutenden Wunden, trotzdem ist die Sterblichkeit bei Forellen recht hoch. 
Ich find leider die Quelle nicht, aber ein Biologe hat das ganze mal untersucht und festgestellt, dass auch offensichtlich nicht verletzte Fische häufig eingehen, weil diese im Drill eine große Menge Streßhormone in ihr Blut ausschütten. Beim Abbau dieser Stoffe vergiften sich die Tiere dann quasi selbst. Ich muss nochmal nach dem Artikel suchen.


----------



## Angelmann (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Moin,

es gibt ja viele Studien, zum Thema. Hab die leider gerade nicht parat. Nur soviel   hier ..........der letzte Satz ist natürlich doof #t ......passt aber nen büschen hierher


----------



## CyKingTJ (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Wie zahlreiche Untersuchungen an Regenbogenforellen, Plötzen, Rotfedern, Bleien, Güstern und Karpfen zeigen, ruft der weidgerechte Angelvorgang keine nachweisbaren Stressreaktionen bei den Fischen hervor. Das Eindringen des Hakens und ein kurzer Drill (30 bis 60 s) lösen bei den Fischen noch keine wesentlichen endokrinen und physiologischen Stressreaktionen aus (SCHRECKENBACH & WEDEKIND 1996 b, 2000a,b, 2001b; SCHRECKENBACH & THÜRMER 1999, 2000, CLEMENTS & HICKS 2002). Diese aktuellen Ergebnisse entsprechen älteren Auffassung, wonach der weidgerechte Angelvorgang mit geringen Schmerzen und Leiden für Fische verbunden ist (VERHEIJEN & BUWALDA 1985, 1988; VERHEIJEN 1986; KLAU-SEWITZ 1989, 1995; KRÜGER et al. 1994).

Für die Anlandung der meisten geangelten Fischarten ist eine Drillzeit von ca. 30 bis 90 Sekunden völlig ausreichend. In dieser Zeit treten bei den Fischen noch keine Stressreaktionen auf. Bei längeren Drillzeiten nehmen das Stresshormon Cortisol und die Lactat-Konzentrationen zu. Die für Salmoniden bekannten akuten Stressbereiche von 40 bis 200 ng/ml Cortisol (PICKERING & POTTINGER 1989) werden bei einer Drillzeit von 3 min erreicht. Die Glucose- und Lactat-Konzentrationen steigen selbst nach 5 min Drill noch nicht auf den akuten Stressbereich von 5 bis 6 mmol/l an. Infolge des hohen Energiebedarfs der Fische beim Drill wird Glucose verbraucht, so dass der Blutzuckerspiegel nicht zunimmt. Bei Drillzeiten von 2 min werden die Fische, wahrscheinlich infolge des unzureichenden Glucoseangebotes sowie der beruhigenden Wirkung von Milchsäure, Endorphin o. a. inaktiv und wehren sich kaum noch an der Angel.

Nach den vorliegenden Untersuchungen haben die primären und sekundären Stressreaktionen bei den verschiedenen Süßwasserfischarten keine tertiären Stressfolgen (Adaptations-krankheiten). Werden die Fische unmittelbar nach dem Angeln gem. der Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung (TierSchlV 1999) betäubt, geschlachtet und getötet sind die Gesamtbelastungen sehr gering bzw. überhaupt nicht nachweisbar. Lösen sich die Fische vor der Anlandung vom Haken oder werden sie nach dem Fang mit der Handangel im Setzkescher oder anderen Hältern lebend weiter gehältert, klingen die Stressreaktionen ohne nachweisbare Folgeschäden unter Erhaltung einer hohen Fleischqualität wieder ab (MEINEL et al. 1996; SCHRECKENBACH & WEDEKIND 1998, 2000a,b; WEDEKIND & SCHRECKENBACH 1996; KOßMANN & PFEIFFER 1997; RAAT et al. 1997; SCHRECKENBACH & THÜRMER 1999, 2000). Die nachweisbaren Reaktionen der Fische beim Angelvorgang und der anschließenden Lebendhälterung sowie ihre tierschutzrechtliche Bewertung erfolgt durch SCHRECKENBACH (2003 a,b). 

Rest hier http://www.matchangler-shop.de/hegefischen.htm


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

@angelmann
mal abgesehen von meinem vorposter, sind diese peta lastigen texte, und um einen solchen handelt es sich ja bei deinem link, immer nur dadurch gekennzeichnet, die sache nur von einer seite zu sehen. wenn es die tiere denn so streßt, wären sie kaum noch in der lage sich zu bewegen. warum verschwinden releaste fische dann aber blitzschnell nach ihrer freilassung? warum beissen sie aber wenig später wieder auf den selben köder? 
ich glaube schon, daß fische irgendwie schmerz empfinden, aber kaum in den bereichen, wo der haken meist sitzt. 
warum wurden bei keinem tier( fisch oder säugetier), das gefangen und dann schonend behandelt wieder freigelassen wurde, lange streßsituationen beobachtet? sonst wäre wildmedizin und wildbiologie nämlich kaum möglich.


----------



## hd-treiber (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

Warum heißt der Thread eigentlich Meerforellenfänge September 2006?
Ok, September ist vorbei, aber bei soviel Offtopic, braucht der OktoberThread gar nicht erst zu kommen. 
Die Fangmeldungen muss man ja zwischen allem Offtopic förmlich suchen...#d #d


----------



## leopard_afrika (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge September 2006*

hallo hd- treiber,
du hast da sicher recht, aber schau dir doch die letzten monate an, da wird immer wieder gegen fänger gehetzt, ohne das das thema mal genau beleuchtet und dann hoffentlich erst mal fast endgültig geklärt wird. ansonsten hast du jeden monat offtopic.


----------

